# Help with building a Librarian on bike



## koppo (Oct 29, 2007)

*Help with building a Librarian on bike (now complete, critical assessment welcomed)*

Hi,

I want to make a Librarian on a bike to field at the 40k Doubles in Jan and I was wondering if anybody has any advice on this or ideally some examples.

I have seen a couple but nothing that has really inspired me.

One of the problems I can foresee is that Librarians are blue but the Chapter colour is a brass colour, here is a piccy of a dreadnought in the chapter colours...








I don't think blue will gel with this colour particulay well, but I don't want s blue bike as it'll just end up looking like an Ultramarine.

So any thoughts?


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

The bike will just stay the same colour as the brass colour, the librarians armour can stay blue though. I think a certain shade of blue (on the librarians armour) would look amazing!


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

well, buy a SM bike, use some sort of robed body (sprue from the Ravenwing/DA vet sets would help)

im not sure how you would make it a noticeable libby though, like a staff or book, other than the blue armor.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

You could libby-fi the bike up, like having a book on the front of the bike, have him weilding a force weapon...erm...have the libby sign on the bike. I'm sure there is more you could do.


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

First off..nice dread bud! As for a librarian biker...hmm... Modelling the psychic hood will probably be the biggest challenge. Honestly, I'd take a decent looking plastic torso from any SM box set, add a lot of purity seals, rolled up scrolls, the shoulderpad bit that looks like hanging cloth/paper and use them. Greenstuff/model a psychic hood and find an appropriate weapon that could double for a force weapon. You can paint the librarian symbol on the shoulder pad unless you want to greenstuff something like a horned skull or a book on it.

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

the psychic hood can be made quite easily from a shoulder pad if you cut it correctly, i have seen one recently on here. have a go. 

koppo, i'm also at the 40k doubles tournamnt (it's in February this year though) so looking forward to see what you come up with 

Rev


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

About the blue, read this from Lexicanum:


> Librarians - Wear blue armour, irrespective of what chapter they belong to, and wear their Chapter Badge as normal. (This practice is now widely ignored, even among the more standard chapters.)


So you don't need blue armour!

For how making it, i'd say ravenwing body, normal bike with book on it, bare head, and if you got the skills:








for Psychic hood. Also put some sort of polearm-arm on him, like an axe or hammer, but exchange the weapon head for the command squad banner top shaped like an Aquila. And a Bolt Pistol or anything in the other arm.

Note: I didn't make the guy on the picture.


----------



## koppo (Oct 29, 2007)

Cheers all for the input, I think I have found some good examples for the modling side:


found on http://fromthewarp.blogspot.com.


















Also just found this over at warseer


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

I prefer the first bike personally. You going to post a pic when you painted the libby on bike up mate?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

buy this dude, and cut him in half and slap him on a bike, you can always swap the plasmapistol arm for the biker arm on the plastic kit
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440271a&prodId=prod1050252


----------



## koppo (Oct 29, 2007)

Right, I've bought a ravenwing bike box today, so once I get this project moving I'll start a project log.

Cheers all for the ideas and info.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

koppo said:


> Right, I've bought a ravenwing bike box today, so once I get this project moving I'll start a project log.
> 
> Cheers all for the ideas and info.


Good to hear; would love to see what you come up with k:


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

It would be cool if you could make scrolls trail behind him.


----------



## koppo (Oct 29, 2007)

Well there are a couple of scrolls in the ravenwing sprue that look exactly like that, although they would look odd as the Libby will be modelled "parked" rather than at full tilt.


----------



## koppo (Oct 29, 2007)

Ok, I have gone from a bundle of bits to a 80% finished model in less than a day.

Comments and pointers would be much appreciated.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

I just hope you are going to libby-fi him up a bit mroe. I know he isn't complete yet, but he looks like a normal marine at the moment.

Other than that it is good so far, I like the pose.


----------



## koppo (Oct 29, 2007)

Yeah, he's going to to be purity-seal-tastic by the end of tomorrow, as will his bike.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Looking forward to it mate.


----------



## koppo (Oct 29, 2007)

Almost there!


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Photo's tonight please


----------



## koppo (Oct 29, 2007)

Ultra111 said:


> Photo's tonight please


Ok, if I must....


----------

